# Anyone know what kind of fishnthis is........



## love them reds (Dec 9, 2010)

??


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/freshwater/fish/bowfin/


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like a grennil. I haven't seen one of those in years.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Bowfin or grinnel.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep, bet it was a battle reel'n him in?


----------



## love them reds (Dec 9, 2010)

*Reelin him in...*

Took the kids out fishing Sunday... They caught couple of catfish, some perch and that fish.. The 7 year old caught the biggest fish of the day. He also caught the grendal ( which we didn't know what it was at the time). Was a struggle getting over peer, but he got it. Thanks for the input...


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope you didn't lip him.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

love them reds said:


> Took the kids out fishing Sunday... They caught couple of catfish, some perch and that fish.. The 7 year old caught the biggest fish of the day. He also caught the grendal ( which we didn't know what it was at the time). Was a struggle getting over peer, but he got it. Thanks for the input...


Where did you find him?


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Choupic


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Choupic, Bowfin, Grennil... all the same fish. Real fighters, and they'll usually break you off if you're bass fishing!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

AKA mudfish. Bony as heck. Got a mean set o' teeth on em' too.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

That thaya be a shoe fish, y'all cook dat thang da same way ya cook a shoe. Simple pimple...


----------



## love them reds (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes very sharp teeth... Caught him in an insert pond off Trinity river near Wallisville


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

Cottonfish


----------

